# Καλώς έρθετεν... στην Βικιπαίδειαν! Ποντιακή Βικιπαίδεια



## Elsa (Mar 30, 2009)

Η Βίκι στα Ποντιακά!

Μαθέστεν πολλά για τ'ατέν δεαβάζοντας τα πολλά ερωτήσεις και την βοήθειαν.
Ο αριθμόν τη σελιδίων τη ποντιακού τη Βικιπαίδειας ατώρα εν 175. Βοηθέστεν κι εφτάτεν ατέναν κι άλλο τρανέσαν. Γραφέστεν τα νουνίζματα και τ' ιδέασεσουν σην αγοράν και δεαβάστεν ντο 'κ εν η Βικιπαίδεια.

Με τη Βικιπαίδειαν (αγγλ. Wikipedia) εφτάμε την προσπάθειαν να χτίζομε διαδικτυακήν εγκυκλοπαίδειαν, να καλλιεργούμε και να πλουταίνουμ' ατέν σην γλώσσανεμουν και σ' όλια τ' άλλα γλώσσας. Η λέξη «Βικιπαίδεια» εν συγκόλλησην ασό χαβαϊκόν τη λέξην «wiki» (αλήγορον) και τ' ελλενικόν τη λέξην «εγκυκλοπαίδεια». Ατό η εγκυκλοπαίδεια γράφκεται και τρανείν απ' ατείντς π' θέλνε να εργάσκουνταν.

Μου το έστειλαν σήμερα, δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει από καιρό ή αν είναι φρέσκο νέο. :)


----------



## Costas (Sep 1, 2009)

*Ποντιακή Βικιπαίδεια*

Δεαβάστεν και μαθέστεν


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 17, 2011)

*η αγαπημένη σας Βικιπαίδεια, τώρα και...*

...σα ποντιακά!

Κάτι που έλειπε από το διαδίκτυον!

(Δεν ήξερα πού να ανοίξω το θέμα, ελπίζω εδώ να είναι καλά):)


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2011)

AoratiMelani said:


> (Δεν ήξερα πού να ανοίξω το θέμα, ελπίζω εδώ να είναι καλά):)


Μπα, εδώ είναι καλύτερα...
:)


----------

